# Cheaper strap adapter for PAG240?



## sireousrex

Hi, first post but long time lurker here. Great site and a wealth of info that has helped immensely. Thank you to all who contribute |>

I recently purchased a PAG240 and would like to put some NATO straps on it. I'm not completely sold on the looks of them, but I like the idea of the NATO/ZULU straps being a bit more secure in the field.

I understand that the strap adapters for the PAW1500 will fit my PAG240 and I located them at Casio Sales and Service These are the ones I am looking at:

PAW1500GB Bottom Cover/End Piece 6H Casio Watches and Replacement WatchBands | Casio Sales and Service $13.80
PAW1500GB Cover/End Piece 12H Casio Watches and Replacement WatchBands | Casio Sales and Service $12

These prices would of course be before shipping of about $5. I am wondering if anyone knows of an alternate place to order these parts in the US or maybe another part that will work the same for less money before I pull the pin on these.

While we are at it, anyone have any recommendations for a good 22mm NATO band? I require black strap with the low lite style hardware. Not really sure if there is any difference between the Maratac made straps and others.

Thanks!

EDIT: Found them for about $8 shipped>>>>>

Thanks to ftslogger, I got the two adapters from Casio parts in New Jersey for about $8 shipped!!! Here is the telephone number and part numbers to order:

1-800-223-2001

Part Number 10310531 - Cover/End Piece B08008
Part Number 10320753 - Cover/End Piece C14141

The adapters are off of the PAW1500GB if you need that info for some reason.


----------



## ftslogger

I ordered mine directly from Casio USA. I used the PAW1500GB as the part numbers. I think all said the total ran me $9-10 including shipping and taxes. I also ordered the 24mm straps from Maratac, with the black hardware for $15.


----------



## sireousrex

ftslogger said:


> I ordered mine directly from Casio USA. I used the PAW1500GB as the part numbers. I think all said the total ran me $9-10 including shipping and taxes. I also ordered the 24mm straps from Maratac, with the black hardware for $15.


Thank you. Is Casio USA the place in NJ? I know the place I linked to above is out of CA. Is this them, http://www.casiowatchesusa.com/whoweare.htm ? If not, do you have contact info for the Casio USA that you ordered from? Thanks.

I did find them for about $1-2 each at Pacparts as well, but then they slap on $12 of shipping which almost negates any savings.


----------



## brownmajik

Got mine on tiktox and, judging by this thread, overpaid. I shoulda called casio in akihabara!!!


----------



## ftslogger

I called Casio at 1-800-223-2001 and used the PAW-1500GB as a reference. I got both for $1-2 each, plus taxes. Casio plopped down a $4.95 shipping fee, and said it would be here within 7-10 business days. I imagine they just dropped it in the mail (I believe from CT). I ordered my Maratac band a couple of days after my adapters, and received it today...before my adapters! ARRGH! I hope that the adapters come soon. :-D


----------



## sireousrex

Sweet. Post up some pics when they get here! I'm going to order up my stuff tomorrow. 

I'm toying with the idea of ordering some polarizing film and reversing the display too.


----------



## ftslogger

Update: I got the adapters last night from UPS. They were a little tricky to put on; its a tight fit. It took a little bit of work to get the adapters on securely; you need to be a little forceful to get the holes to line up for the bar to go all the way through. The adapters work great, and I love the MUCH improved fit and feel of the watch now with the Zulu band. Here's a quick shot from this morning on my way into work.


----------



## sireousrex

Is that a 22 or 24mm Zulu?


----------



## ftslogger

24mm. Its a tight fit. There's a little bit of bulging - however you could notch it out. I haven't done it yet - it seems to be just fine. Its a nice and tight fit. I would imagine the 22mm would be easier to thread. I saw somewhere on this site that 24 would be the best option - I ordered blind.


----------



## fstshrk

ftslogger said:


> 24mm. Its a tight fit. There's a little bit of bulging - however you could notch it out. I haven't done it yet - it seems to be just fine. Its a nice and tight fit. I would imagine the 22mm would be easier to thread. I saw somewhere on this site that 24 would be the best option - I ordered blind.


Did you have to get replacement screw set, or the one that came with the watch worked fine?

Also, do you happen to have the part numbers from the invoice?

Thanks


----------



## ftslogger

fstshrk said:


> Did you have to get replacement screw set, or the one that came with the watch worked fine?
> 
> Also, do you happen to have the part numbers from the invoice?
> 
> Thanks


I used the existing screw set on the watch, didn't see a need to order another.

Part Number 10310531 - Cover/End Piece B08008
Part Number 10320753 - Cover/End Piece C14141

They were $1.50 ea
Casio Charged $4.95 to ship via UPS

I'll try to get some more pictures tomorrow - my little girl wants to stay up and needs some attention.


----------



## mtb_dad

Thanks for posting part #'s and pics ftslogger, your 240 looks awesome!

I'm going to either add either or Nato or Zulu band as well and wanted to solicit style suggestions. I have the same style 240 as ftslogger (standard black with orange buttons and the stock black resin strap).

I was thinking about the brown or OD (olive drab) bands. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/paw1300g-1v-pathfinder-band-252250.html or http://www.panatime.com/24mmdiver.html

It's my field watch on the weekend, but I've been wearing it most days to work. What do you think? Does anyone have this setup?

Also, the NATO bands top out at 22mm. It would have a bit more play in it, I think, but I think the second strap might keep the watch body in place. Has anyone tried a 22mm Nato band on a PAG/PRG of this size?

*EDIT: *
I went back to an older thread and saw several Zulu/Nato setups, including a tan band. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/paw1300g-1v-pathfinder-band-252250.html

I'm now thinking about a grey Zulu as well. Or the James Bond. What do you think, can the PAG/PRG240 pull off the James Bond strap, or do I really need an analog mil/diver's watch to go there: http://www.countycomm.com/bond.htm .


----------



## sireousrex

mtb_dad,

You can get 24mm Maratac 4 buckle (NATO) zulu's here: Zulu Four Ring Index

They are toward the bottom of the page. The only thing they don't offer is the four buckle with black hardware in 24mm. For some reason, they stop the black hardware at 22mm.


----------



## ftslogger

mtb_dad said:


> Thanks for posting part #'s and pics ftslogger, your 240 looks awesome!
> 
> I'm going to either add either or Nato or Zulu band as well and wanted to solicit style suggestions. I have the same style 240 as ftslogger (standard black with orange buttons and the stock black resin strap).
> 
> I was thinking about the brown or OD (olive drab) bands.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/paw1300g-1v-pathfinder-band-252250.html or 24mm Diver Straps
> 
> It's my field watch on the weekend, but I've been wearing it most days to work. What do you think? Does anyone have this setup?
> 
> Also, the NATO bands top out at 22mm. It would have a bit more play in it, I think, but I think the second strap might keep the watch body in place. Has anyone tried a 22mm Nato band on a PAG/PRG of this size?
> 
> *EDIT: *
> I went back to an older thread and saw several Zulu/Nato setups, including a tan band.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/paw1300g-1v-pathfinder-band-252250.html
> 
> I'm now thinking about a grey Zulu as well. Or the James Bond. What do you think, can the PAG/PRG240 pull off the James Bond strap, or do I really need an analog mil/diver's watch to go there: ames Bond Style Watch Bands by Maratac .


The 24mm band there is NO slippage on the head on the band. The band is acutally a little bit too wide for the 1500 strap adapters - it takes a little bit of effort to "center" the head on the band. With the adapters - I've read and heard that a NATO style band should not be attempted. That's why I have the 3 ring style band - I haven't taken it off my wrist since I applied the adapters and new Zulu band. I have the black hardware, and the adapters do not move like the resin band did - they are rigid, and set at an angle. For this reason I would stay away from the NATO style - go with the 3 ring, not 5...in whatever color suits your fancy!

Just my two pennies.

MP


----------



## Timecacher

I use a 22mm Zulu on my PAG-40 and it works great. Perfect fit.


----------



## sireousrex

Timecatcher, thanks for the photos. I just ordered the 22mm Maratac Zulu because they don't offer the 24mm with low lite hardware which I needed. I am pleased to see the 22mm looks great!

I ended up ordering the PAW1500 adapters from casio. total for both with shipping was under $9. I also have them researching part numbers for the black adjust and light button covers from the PAG240T. I think they will be a nice replacement for the stock yellow ones. Then I went and ordered some polarizing film as well. Might as well go all out and go for the stealth look.


----------



## mtb_dad

Sireousrex, can you post photos of your watch when you get all the modifications done? I'm particularly interested in the new buttons, I didn't even realize they let you swap them. My one complaint is that they took a subdued black watch and put these two hugely bright yellow/orange buttons on it.


----------



## ftslogger

Sireousrex -

Yeah I'd like the part numbers for the buttons - as well as knowing if the reverse display works...I really like the negative displays. I might even let you do it!


----------



## sireousrex

Guys, as soon as I get word back from Casio on the part numbers for the buttons, I will post it up. I hear the buttons may be a pain in the neck to replace due to small clips but I won't know until I get the watch apart.

I took apart a cheap timex the other day to practice the reversing procedure and it was very straight forward. I am going to try my hand at a complete write up with pics of the process since I have yet to see one done on an ABC here. I will include the buttons as well as long as I can order them in time. If not, I will add the button stuff later. I am interested in seeing how the reverse display looks with the duplex LCD.


----------



## Queen6

mtb_dad said:


> Sireousrex, can you post photos of your watch when you get all the modifications done? I'm particularly interested in the new buttons, I didn't even realize they let you swap them. My one complaint is that they took a subdued black watch and put these two hugely bright yellow/orange buttons on it.


You can always go for the PRG-240B
























I went for the PRG-240B-2DR, (blue) the strap is extremely solid and pleasingly thick. One of the very best straps I have seen on a Casio to date, significantly bettering my PRG-130C and an imported PRW-1100BJ-1JF strap. As for comfort time will tell as this hefty strap will take time to break in and mould, although it`s definitely not in the "Death Grip" territory of the modified PRG-80YT & Hirsch "Extreme" rubber dive strap . The 240`s buckle is nicely muted, no more polished areas as per the 80 and typical of the more modern Protrek`s. For those that are interested the PRG-130/PRW-1500 strap adapters will fit on the 240....

Q-6


----------



## jumpinjack

*Good look'n watch Q6....................*


----------



## sireousrex

wow, I ordered the polarizing film on Thursday and it already arrived from Edmunds. great service. I just got home and I'm beat, so I will probably try reversing the display tomorrow and post my results.




EDIT: Bad luck. The polarizing film that came is too thick. About twice as thick as it needs to be, actually. I am going to have to re-order. Bummer.


----------



## mtb_dad

Queen6 said:


> You can always go for the PRG-240B




I love the 240B and the blue/grey look. I was leaning towards the 240B as I looked at both on mail order sites. But... I happened to be in an REI (US outdoor outfitter) and they stocked the regular 240. And I had a 20% off coupon. Obviously, this was the universe sending me an unmistakable signal that the regular 240 (black, orange buttons) was my destiny, and not wanting to tempt fate, I pulled the trigger. Of course, comparing the black vs blue 240 is like comparing a black vs. red Porsche -- it's a personal preference and they're both awesome. It's hard to nitpick on such a perfect watch.

Perhaps I should put this in another thread, but for those who don't yet own a 240, Amazon (at least in the US) is offering them for $155. That's even cheaper than I got with my in-store coupon. Holiday sale, I'm guessing:
Amazon.com: Casio Men's PAG240-1CR Pathfinder Triple Sensor Multi-Function Sport Watch: Casio: Sports & Outdoors

Looks like all Casios are on holiday sale. If Santa elves haven't finished making your new G-Schock, you might want to tell your spouses...
Amazon.com: Casio Watches, G-Shock, Pathfinder, Baby-G, Waveceptor, Atomic, Solar


----------



## brownmajik

Finally got mine in the mail today. Threw em on and snapped some pics:


----------



## sireousrex

Nice! Thanks for posting some pics. My adapters arrived on Wednesday, but of course the band won't be here until tomorrow. Waiting is the hardest part.

How does it wear? More comfortable?


----------



## sireousrex

By the way, what is that knob on the strap in one of the pics?


----------



## sireousrex

The Zulu finally arrived today and the adapters had arrived on Wednesday. I always love to see the big brown truck pull up to my house!

I went with a 22mm Maratac Zulu instead of the 24mm because I needed the PVD hardware. It seems to fit perfect. No slippage unless I WANT to move the watch around on the band to adjust where the buckle lies. It will not move when on the wrist. 22mm fills up the adapters nicely as well. I had toyed with the idea of sacrificing the PVD hardware for the wider strap, but I am glad I did not. Cost shipped from CountyComm was $24.95. They shipped it quickly, but I wish they offered more shipping options. currently, UPS ground is it. If you are like me and live on the opposite coast, you are looking at 5 business days wait. If they would just offer USPS Priority mail, they could probably save money and get it there in 3 days.

The adapters were sourced from Casio USA as recommended here and were around $8 shipped. Great service and price. Plus, they ship from New Jersey so I get stuff fast!!!

Well, on with the show... here are some pics of my setup. Now, if I can just get my hands on those black buttons from the PAG240t I will be happy!


----------



## watchngars

Broadarrow has the "Casio Adaptor" for 16mm. Is that the right adaptor?


----------



## sireousrex

watchngars said:


> Broadarrow has the "Casio Adaptor" for 16mm. Is that the right adaptor?


I believe that adapter is for some G-shocks. You need the end pieces for the PAW1500GB. They are different on each end of the watch, so there are two part numbers.

Call Casio USA at 1-800-223-2001 to order them using the part numbers listed below. each one is about $1.50 and with shipping you should be under $9.

Part Number 10310531 - Cover/End Piece B08008
Part Number 10320753 - Cover/End Piece C14141

Thank you to ftslogger for supplying the part numbers. I had no trouble ordering because of the numbers he supplied.


----------



## jgleason275

Thank you all for all the input... I have the PAG240. I ordered the 24mm blakc Zulu and the end pieces from Casio in New Jersey.... They told me the end pieces are on back order and I will have about a 3 week wait on delivery, but for only $8, I'm not complaining. The strap will only take about week for delivery. Thank you all again. I can't wait to get my watch all set up.


----------



## tuanathon

brownmajik said:


> Finally got mine in the mail today. Threw em on and snapped some pics:


can this zulu strap be had in 24mm form? i am not a big fan of the PVD rings


----------



## sireousrex

You can order it any size you want. 

Sizes 22 and below offer pvd or blingy and 24mm only offers blingy.


----------



## Timecacher

Panatime sells the 24mm Zulu with black hardware but it is only available on a black strap. I recently bought one for my PVD MM and it looks great.


----------



## Webb

Where do you guys get these adapters in the US ? I remember bought one pair long ago,but it didn't have the "lettering" I looked on eBay NADA, tiktok the only resource ?

BTW I need one for a 22mm Rhino on a PAG240

Thank you


----------



## gaijin

sireousrex said:


> I believe that adapter is for some G-shocks. You need the end pieces for the PAW1500GB. They are different on each end of the watch, so there are two part numbers.
> 
> Call Casio USA at 1-800-223-2001 to order them using the part numbers listed below. each one is about $1.50 and with shipping you should be under $9.
> 
> Part Number 10310531 - Cover/End Piece B08008
> Part Number 10320753 - Cover/End Piece C14141
> 
> Thank you to ftslogger for supplying the part numbers. I had no trouble ordering because of the numbers he supplied.


Here you go.


----------



## Webb

gaijin said:


> Here you go.


So I call them and ask for these parts ?

Part Number 10310531 - Cover/End Piece B08008
Part Number 10320753 - Cover/End Piece C14141

There's anywhere this can be purchased online ?


----------



## gaijin

Webb said:


> So I call them and ask for these parts ?
> 
> Part Number 10310531 - Cover/End Piece B08008
> Part Number 10320753 - Cover/End Piece C14141
> 
> There's anywhere this can be purchased online ?


Yes.

No.


----------



## Beau8

Does anyone know if the these adapters will work on a PAG40?


----------



## Webb

gaijin said:


> Yes.
> 
> No.


Thank you :-!


----------



## Queen6

Beau8 said:


> Does anyone know if the these adapters will work on a PAG40?


Yes same part, will fit;
PRG-40, PAG-40, PRG-130, PRW-1500, PAW-1500, PRG-240

Q-6


----------



## hidden by leaves

Thanks for all the information in this thread... I just ordered the conversion set from casiosalesandservice.com. It's now sold as a set, not separate pieces, you can order online, and they ship to Canada! (whew).

Here's a q&d of my 40B I just received (bought of the forum right here on WUS). I love it. And I like the strap enough not to want to cut it off for a zulu, hence my ordering the conversion kit.










Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Xtreme1

sireousrex said:


> The Zulu finally arrived today and the adapters had arrived on Wednesday. I always love to see the big brown truck pull up to my house!
> 
> I went with a 22mm Maratac Zulu instead of the 24mm because I needed the PVD hardware. It seems to fit perfect. No slippage unless I WANT to move the watch around on the band to adjust where the buckle lies. It will not move when on the wrist. 22mm fills up the adapters nicely as well. I had toyed with the idea of sacrificing the PVD hardware for the wider strap, but I am glad I did not. Cost shipped from CountyComm was $24.95. They shipped it quickly, but I wish they offered more shipping options. currently, UPS ground is it. If you are like me and live on the opposite coast, you are looking at 5 business days wait. If they would just offer USPS Priority mail, they could probably save money and get it there in 3 days.
> 
> The adapters were sourced from Casio USA as recommended here and were around $8 shipped. Great service and price. Plus, they ship from New Jersey so I get stuff fast!!!
> 
> Well, on with the show... here are some pics of my setup. Now, if I can just get my hands on those black buttons from the PAG240t I will be happy!


Great looking setup. I just ordered the same. Been looking for something like this for awhile, just can't stand the Infamous "Resin Strap" any longer !!! Just ordered from Casio USA and got adaptors for $6.09 shipping included and Zulu strap for $24.95. Can't wait to get them in....
Got my band and the covers in. Took just a few minutes to figure out how I was going to get the screws out, but finally got that worked out and about 10 minutes later ...... Success !!! Absolutely perfect !! Now I have the watch that I was looking for. Casio could do themselves a favor and learn from forums like this one... Thanks again for such good , spot on advice and information...


----------



## Northern_Lights

Anyone know if these adapter will work on the Ti version of the 240?


----------



## ben_wtrs

Does anybody know a number or where I can get these parts from in the uk.
Cheers Ben


----------



## Northern_Lights

I bought this - Casio Watches at Discount Prices | Casio Watches , Casio Watch Straps | Casio G-Shock Watches | Casio Pathfinder Watches |Casio Wave Ceptor Watches|Casio Watch Straps and it fits perfect, I'm using it with a 22' Nato strap :-!


----------



## wiz4769

So I take it nobody ever got the new buttons? I contacted Casio and both times they told me the light and adjust buttons were not available....I really like the watch, if I would swap for the black or grey buttons it would be PERFECT.


----------



## ben_wtrs

Works a treat thank you.
The biggest problem I had was choosing a colour for the strap

Untitled by ben_wtrs79, on Flickr
Ben


----------



## Pathfinder240

Took forever, but I finally got through to Casio and placed an order for the adaptors. $1.50 for each, but shipping must've increased since it was $8.95 for me. Not worried about it though since I'll be happy as long as I can put my Maratac low-lite strap on my new PAG 240-1B. Thanks for this forum, would've suffered through with the resin band otherwise. Great info!


----------



## T. Wong

Northern_Lights said:


> I bought this - Casio Watches at Discount Prices | Casio Watches , Casio Watch Straps | Casio G-Shock Watches | Casio Pathfinder Watches |Casio Wave Ceptor Watches|Casio Watch Straps and it fits perfect, I'm using it with a 22' Nato strap :-!


thanks for the link! just ordered mine from Tiktox....now which zulu should I install? haha!


----------

